# 1st Crank Bait (In Progress)



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I decided to give this lure making a try. Thanks to Tigger I got to see how a homemade jointed crank can catch a hawg. I shaped it with a coping saw and sandpaper from 2" x 2" red cedar. It's only been primed so far but I hope to get the paint on in the next couple of days. I bathtub tested it and has some real wiggle to it!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks good so far, can't wait to see the paint on it. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice. looks a heck of alot better than what i have been able to do


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Andy thats looks great! What color are you going to paint it?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was thinking about a purple head, orange back w/ purple striping, and a yellow belly. I'm using spray paint cans so that somewhats limits me. I'm also toying with the idea of putting some skirting between the body halves.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice!!! Can't wait to see it with paint. I am going to give bait making a shot myself as soon as I am able to aquire the proper tools.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow that looks good andy!!! i cant wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Jake. With my painting skills and supplies, thats probably the best it will ever look! LOL.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I can give you a heads up on using spray paint cans instead of airbrushing, I found this out after ruining two of my baits. I used to use the flat grey primer before painting (forgot the brand) but I was using Testors and Boyd Model paints which for some reason, chemically react with each other. It could have been something else that got on the lures before paint, not sure. I started using a flat white paint as primer (H2O series) before color painting and then an acrylic sealer (Krylon) and haven't had any issues since. Boyd has a really nice Aluma Yellow Pearl that is an awesome chartruese when it dries. Its almost translucent so darker colors and shades will show through if you paint over them. Hope this helps. :B


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

WOW! Going for a jointed bait for your first one. Looks good. As with the others, anticipating seeing the finished product.

I haven't tried a jointed bait yet. Maybe one of these days. I'm just hoping the ones I made so far will swim and catch fish. The first one did, so that's a boost. However. there must have been a leak and the wood expanded on it and cracked the epoxy the length of the bait. It was made out of basswood, which I have been told is notorious for doing that if it gets wet. Thought about refinishing it, but you can tell it was done by an amateur compared even to my others since. So I'll just hang it up in the cave as a memoir.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted. Love seeing all the baits people are making on here. My latest 2 are on the rack right now with a final coat of epoxy. I'll post when they're finished.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Andy,

Great start hope it hangs a pig for you.

Make sure the girlfriend never finds out Tiggers real name or address. You got it bad!!!

Nice avatar too.
DC


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I told her Tiggers real name is Larry and he lives in Euclid.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh Crap!!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I finally finished my 1st crank bait. It was created with night fishing for walleye in mind. It was delayed while I learned some valuable lessons (the hard way) regarding paint and patience. I definitely need to improve my painting skills and maybe purchase some equipment. I really enjoyed making this lure and I think I'm hooked now!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

that looks great andy!! now i cant wait to see some of the eyes it catches!!!!:B


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Good job! I think the first is hardest, because you're trying everything new. Each one gets a little easier. Proper equipment, which I don't have all of it yet, sure helps. What I haven't acquired, I've built, to get me by for now. I'll be picking up the rest a piece at a time. 

Keep up the good work. And now that you're hooked, I hope to be seeing more of your creations here.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Excelent job. Hard to tell it is your first it looks so nice.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome job on you first bait, really love the idea of the skirts as well, out of the box thinking at its best!!!!!!!

Etch


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Great job Andy!!!! I know someone who wants to run it REAL SOON.
Larry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like Tony the Tiger!!!

I bet it fishes GRRREEEAAAATTT!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a fine bait and a great idea too!

It looks to me like it will perform well too. Nice work. Keep em coming.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Andy! The thing looks great. I love the skirting on it. What a cool idea. I know some walleye that would like to get their teeth on that!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Well thats how it all gets started isn't it. Nice job on your first lure. Looks way better than my first one. Wait until you catch your first fish on that lure. You wont be worth 2 cents. LOL. I caught the lure making bug and now I have my own company!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! Very nice work on your first bait. Very innovative with the under-skirts and a jointed body as well! Hope it works well for you. :B


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pretty innovative touch you put on that (skirting)...this stuff is compelling...I started one crank on Sunday (my first too) and each night I have come home to get busy on the next step...I have struggled with the epoxy, but I managed to sand and save and my last coat tonight went on like glass...I can't wait for it to dry so tomorrow I can touch it. Then I will probably be another week before I paint it...never done that either, so maybe I should post before painting...like you said, it may be the best it will look! Again, nice creative touch and good job...hope you don't have to wait til next season to give it a try.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, I couldn't wait..so all you pro's can dog me for lack of patience!  Just took this picture so I could post my first attempt...any of you guys have any color scheme suggestions...my first thought is flo purple across the back with a flo pink head, lip and belly.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job fugarwi7! Thats a hot shape for the walleye night bite right now. What's the sparkle? It looks good so far.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

goolies said:


> Nice job fugarwi7! Thats a hot shape for the walleye night bite right now. What's the sparkle? It looks good so far.


Thanks. The sparkle is pearl finished flash back tinsel used for jigs and fly-tying. I crumpled it up first, hoping to get a little extra flash from all of the subtle angles, then unfolded it and glued to the crank body. I had visions of a version of "Bare Naked Pearl" when I began. The problem I ran into since the paper was not glued down smooth was I had to put 3 coats of epoxy to get a smooth finish. In my hast and inexperience, I put the first coat on way too thick, which globbed up and was very uneven. I had to sand it down (basically reshape the lure again), then start over with three thin coats...I think this is one of those "patience" things! But now I am ready to go to the next step. I hope to hang a few large wally's when I finally get to fish with it.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome job. I like the sparkle too. Definitely sends it into a different dimension. I'm looking for different colored foils to experiment with also, and the marble paint jobs in the other post. OOOOh! So much to learn!  I love it. 

Your color scheme sounds like it would go well with the sparkles. Would definitely be one of those bright "get noticed" baits. It's all about experimentation. Hopefully the 'eyes will go crazy over all the new dishes we serve them next year.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Really nice job on the paint! I like how it refracts the light with an array of colors. Jerk baits are one of my favorite because they are good for multiple species hitting everything from Bluegill to Muskie. Good job! :B


----------

